

Entrepreneurship as Disease - shivam14
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2010/09/entrepreneurship_as_disease.html

======
qhead
Couldn't agree more. I just had discussion yesterday about the differences
between employees and entrepreneurs with my wife and this article sums
everything up nicely.

